# Best frozen mice brand?



## reptilesforlife (Jan 16, 2021)

I’d like to know the best frozen rodents brand, i.e. most reputable for providing quality and safe (no parasites etc) products. Our local pet store sells DoLittle Farm rodents, but I can’t seem to find any info on their reputation in the reptile community. As a beginner, soon to have my first snake, any advice would be great, thanks!


----------



## Herpetology (Jan 16, 2021)

ive used Rodent Brothers and rodent farm, although i have more than 1 snake

cant recommend buying from pet shops especially dolittle, their "jumbos" are a genuine wistar breeders smalls, you also pay almost 5x the amount

any local small breeder would be your best bet, just buy a good amount of food to cut some costs (its fine to be frozen for agesssss)

here is what i WAS paying before i had more than a couple snakes







Here is what we were paying before we found out how big of a scam they are!







PS, i only call a small rat 150- 200g and medium rat 250-350g after seeing how big they can get in a short time while working with them


----------



## reptilesforlife (Jan 17, 2021)

Thanks a lot for the advice, cheaper mice would be much better for me, as I am a minor (legally can’t have a job yet) and am paying for the rodents myself. I do not know of any local breeders where I live, so if anyone knows any good breeders in Adelaide, advice on where to go would be great! If I am in a situation where DoLittle would be the only option at the time, could I still buy from them? Are their rodents safe and of good quality despite the price?


----------



## Rob (Jan 17, 2021)

reptilesforlife said:


> If I am in a situation where DoLittle would be the only option at the time, could I still buy from them? Are their rodents safe and of good quality despite the price?



Yes, they will be absolutely fine in this situation. As you don't even have your first snake yet, have you put any thought into starting your own mice breeding colony? Might be a viable option.


----------



## Benno87 (Jan 17, 2021)

Bloodyhell those do little farm prices are criminal. I live in Adelaide and we have 2 great local rat/mouse breeders. Ones in the hills and the other is out Lewiston way. Both deliver for a small fee if you are unable to get yourself there. Check out ratbags rodentry and Adelaide discount rodents on Facebook. Both have price lists on they’re pages and less than half the price of that do little joint. I get 10x180-200 gram rats for $50 and personally use ratbags rodentry as he’s a great bloke and only a 10 minute drive from me.


----------



## Herpetology (Jan 17, 2021)

To answer the main question, yes dolittlefarms supply high quality rodents just at exceptionally ridiculous criminal prices


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jan 17, 2021)

Have bred my own mice for a few years now. Works out way better and far more convenient. Don't need any fancy expensive equipment or any special licence or permit to do so... sure you'll probably end up with more than you immediately need... so you buy a trio of mice... breed them 3-4 times than cull the breeders also... you'll have a few dozen in your freezer by then.. when you start to get low, grab another trio and breed a few more. Simple as.


----------



## reptilesforlife (Jan 17, 2021)

Thanks, I’ll check out those Adelaide breeders! Also, about starting my own mouse colony... I’m not so sure my parents would be happy about that XD
[automerge]1610846871[/automerge]
I looked into Ratbags Rodentry and they look fantastic, thanks so much! Although I couldn’t find anything about their location on their page


----------



## Benno87 (Jan 17, 2021)

reptilesforlife said:


> Thanks, I’ll check out those Adelaide breeders! Also, about starting my own mouse colony... I’m not so sure my parents would be happy about that XD
> [automerge]1610846871[/automerge]
> I looked into Ratbags Rodentry and they look fantastic, thanks so much! Although I couldn’t find anything about their location on their page


Just send Darren a message and go from there mate. Pretty sure his mobile ph number is on the fb page too.


----------



## reptilesforlife (Jan 17, 2021)

Ok nice, thanks so much!


----------



## Benno87 (Jan 17, 2021)

reptilesforlife said:


> Ok nice, thanks so much!


No problem at all. I have 6 young pythons no way I’d be able to afford to feed them paying pet shop prices. What type of python are you planning on getting?


----------



## reptilesforlife (Jan 17, 2021)

A Children’s python


----------



## Benno87 (Jan 17, 2021)

Awesome so you’ll only need to feed large mice which only cost $2 each from ratbags and I’m sure ADR would be priced pretty much the same.


----------



## reptilesforlife (Jan 18, 2021)

Wow thats great! Now that I look back at the DoLittle prices, thats a lot to pay for some dead rodents...


----------



## Lace_monitor (Jan 18, 2021)

Fuzzy fox in my opinion


----------

